# A Little Test Cutting



## Phil Elmore (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm evaluating several blades for upcoming issues of KnifeForums Magazine.  One of these is the Cold Steel Recon 1, a tactical folder that is both an excellent utility blade and a superb self-defense weapon.

This photo, taken this morning, is one of the culls from a batch of digital pics of my test cutting session.  The blade cut with little effort through the shirt (an old one of mine) and entirely through the cardboard backing I used.  This was a simple slash with little power.


----------



## Rob Wilson (Nov 25, 2002)

Hello Mr. Elmore,

I have been a fairly reclusive sort of arnisador on these forums but I have surreptitiously followed your various adventures here and there. Nothing to worry about; I am not some changeling cyberspace doppelganger sent by your enemies(you know, the ones suffering from Napoleon class delusions of grandeur) to exact revenge for God knows what. Actually, I really appreciate your candour (I am Canadian) and I hope that you will continue to speak up- so thanks.

Anyway, butt-kissing aside- The photo that you posted definitely seems to imply cutting power on the part of the test knife. Why don't you try (if you haven't already) a test cut on a large side of beef-if you can get one- or better yet, an old tire? When testing new gear the tire-test is very good for determining how well the weapon stands up to shock and reverb; qualities that will make some difference particularly if the knife is to be used for defence as well as for more utilitarian purposes. The tire is good for practicing butt strikes or using the knife in its closed position if your deployment isn't quick enough for the situation. Also, an old piece of mooring line about four inches in diameter is a good test- the sway will give some sense of an incoming target. Incidentally, I find the rope to be a superior 'dummy' or heavy bag for practicing single baston/stick strikes or sinawali if you have no partner.

I apologize if this is already old hat to you. Anyway, please keep up the excellent work and thanks again.

Rob Wilson

P.S. I prefer a Timberline Wor-Tac designed by Datu Kelly Worden- they are not expensive and are a very good knife. But anything by Cold Steel is probably great too. Thanks for patiently listening. RW


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 25, 2002)

Rob,

Had I access to either a side of beef or a tire other than the tires I am using on my car, I would have used them, I think.  *laugh*  But I may use those ideas for future reviews, particuarly the tire idea.

Thanks for your kind words.

Oh, and the Wor-Tac is a good knife, but could benefit from the addition of a LAWKS safety for the liner lock.  It's a great design, though.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2002)

I have a very inexpensive version that I like and frequently carry (when I carry a knife). All of the Wor-Tac versions I have handled have been particularly easy-opening and are comfortable to grip.


----------

